# Low Profile tires



## CWil03 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have 2012 Chevy cruze eco and recently bought new tires. I wanted lower profile tires then the stock one which are 215/55 r17 and I got a good deal at work on some 255/40 r17. Will the larger width, 40 cm, cause any problems with installation? Like breaking a rim?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

CWil03 said:


> I have 2012 Chevy cruze eco and recently bought new tires. I wanted lower profile tires then the stock one which are 215/55 r17 and I got a good deal at work on some 255/40 r17. Will the larger width, 40 cm, cause any problems with installation? Like breaking a rim?


Your spedo will be way off. Also, I think the 255 will be too big. I was under the understanding that 235 was about as big as you would want to go. I think you will have issues with these new tires. My guess is they won't even fit on the rim.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

They should fit on the rim. My question is how they'd fit under the car. Tire rub on fenders and on suspension parts might be inevitable. 

235/50-17 is the widest that somebody has yet to successfully fit on a Eco or 2LT 17" rim without tire rub on fenders or suspension parts.


----------



## CWil03 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not so much worried about rubbing. Im worried they won't fit. My mechanic warned me that they make break the rim attempting to mount them. Anyone know the the width of the rim?


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I have 235 on my cruze 17 in rims 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CWil03 (Feb 5, 2014)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> I have 235 on my cruze 17 in rims
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks for that, but it doesn't help me much. Do you know how easily they went on the rim?


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

They'll be able to get them to mount up however safety is the largest issue and they won't be any lower profile than the stock tires. 

I'd be worried about cornering with that wide of a tire on a narrow rim. Very good likely hood of seperating the bead on the tire and rim.


----------



## CWil03 (Feb 5, 2014)

They are quite smaller profile standing next to the stock tires. Does anyone know how wide the actual rim is?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

7 inches. the tires will over hang 1.5 inches on each side. 

they'll look like ass. 

But sounds like you're gonna do it anyway so go on and do it. I've warned you though on safety. Not to mention you'll have pretty bad wheel gap.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes the stock wheels are 7 inches wide and a 255mm tire is roughly 10 inches(this varies with each tire dependent on manufacturer and overall tread width). That means at least 3 inches of overhang as stated above. That honestly sounds like the tire bead may not even seat on the wheel properly. And if it does the bead will be under some pretty adverse forces. You could very easily blow the tire off the rim just from suspension compression or rebound. Basically any bump or pothole is inviting a wreck. not worth it at all in my opinion.


----------



## CWil03 (Feb 5, 2014)

The only reason I asked was because I can't return them and will have to sell them. Thanks for all your help guys.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

CWil03 said:


> Thanks for that, but it doesn't help me much. Do you know how easily they went on the rim?


Looked pretty easy when the guys at discount tire put them on lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CWil03 (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha thanks for the help

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

